# Recommend a charger/carver board



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm considering getting an aggressive directional twin board for charging groomers and carving.
Requirements: excellent edge hold, medium stiff/stiff flex, moderate setback (no more than 20mm), twin shape.

I'm currently focused on the Lib Tech Dark Knife 158, simply because I'm used to Mervin boards, but I am open to other brands.

I'm an advanced rider, 5'11", 185 lbs.


Suggestions?


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

im trying to get my hands on a BSOD for same purposes..

can't find one on sale tho 

Would settle for a PYL


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Burton Custom X, Rome Anthem, Salomon Mans Board.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Crunchatize said:


> im trying to get my hands on a BSOD for same purposes..
> 
> can't find one on sale tho


you may want a mercury


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

RickB said:


> you may want a mercury


I want to see how much they stiffened it up this year. But if it's like the '15 model, you are right, the board isn't stiff. It's a medium between the inserts.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow Blackout, Arbor Guch, Slash Aurora, or a Capita Nas.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Curious why a twin? I mean switch, ok but a charger, imo you should get something more directional and setback to rail carves. Not that you can't do it on a twin, but I've found on inbounds days I like the non twin stick. 

I was going to say the nitro pantera, Jones flagship

Edit. Saw you included directional and setback.

Also, if your familiar with lib, try something different, you'll be glad you did. No lib hate either as I've owned a few.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm considering getting an aggressive directional twin board for charging groomers and carving.
> Requirements: excellent edge hold, medium stiff/stiff flex, moderate setback (no more than 20mm), twin shape.
> 
> I'm currently focused on the Lib Tech Dark Knife 158, simply because I'm used to Mervin boards, but I am open to other brands.
> ...


Well, I really like those types of boards.

Just get the RipSaw, get the wide version.

On paper I didn't really see much that I liked on this deck. Hate to admit it.

But, once I got on this thing, oh my.


I have never been as fast & felt so comfortable doing it as I have on the Ripsaw X 160.

I wanted to put it head to head with my Palmer Titanium Channel, cause that thing was in a class all its own.


I have never been a fan of twin decks, I like me the setback, always have.

RipSaw is twin, eww, one tick against right out of the gate.

This past spring I got a spring pass to whistler, kinda felt obligated to ride the decks Vince sent me to try.

One day just fuckin' around I got locked into a dynamic carve riding fakie.
That was a bit of a shock. I've never been locked into a carve riding switch, ever, in 29 years.

I ride fakie quite a bit, more than anyone I know.
If you've ever been locked in, it's a completely different feeling than just skidding around, so I knew exactly what had just happened.

That was just something I never thought I'd be able to do, so I've never tried, I was content with skidding around switch, I could still navigate my way around just fine.

Doing it accidentally, haha, made me want to try now though,
I spent the rest of the day laughing out loud @ this new found talent.

The only other board I can think of is a Dupraz.
Yes it's a powder slaying beast, but hard boot guys ride these.
Because they lay deep trenches too.

There's an instructor @ my local hill who prefers to ride hard boots.
He's the most knowledgeable person I know on snowboarding as a whole.

He's gotta be 50 or close to it? Every year my mtn has a behind the scenes Chinese Downhill race, only for the instructors, it's top secret.
They're not supposed to do it.
Every year there's a bunch of new instructors, @ least half of them think they are the shit.

They all talk trash, like they are holier than thou, my buddy doesn't say shit.
Every year he crushes every single dude, haha, he rides hard boots, they don't stand a chance haha

Every time I see him up there, I always take notice of what he's riding.
So far I've bought 3 boards based off what he's told me.

First I bought the Palmer, well actually 3 of them, all the same size, 2 of the same year & the exact same one from the previous year.
It's in a class of it's own. 
Full Titanium sheet in it, the only Palmer board ever made outside of the Palmer factory, he had Kessler make this model.
Nobody else on the planet could keep the Titanium bonded together with the rest of the deck.

Insanely torsionally stiff, while still being pretty flexible lengthwise.
He then crushed the rest of the world for a couple years.
One of those would work too.

Next board was a Dynastar 3800, it's kinda like a Burton Fish, tapered, short tail, soft fat nose. Only difference, this thing rails turns.
He rides it with hard boots, on powder days as well as groomers.

I don't think I ever get rid of mine & I'm on the look out for its big brother, it's the only board I'm actively looking for, there's not one single other deck out there that I'm hunting for. Not counting a Winterstick swallow tail, cause I doubt I'd even ride that one.

These were made for only 2 years. One year as ORIGINAL SIN & the next year by their parent company Dynastar.

Then the dude who designed them, can't remember his name, got into a disagreement with dynastar & took all of them.
They were hidden for quite a few years then they started to surface.

This is the one I have, it chages colors from green to blue
?????in ???* ????????????

This is the only board I'm looking for @ the moment.
https://e3.ecdn.cz/img/big/118353.jpg

Here's one in a 163 that seems pretty cheap. They have a really good resale value too, if you didn't like it. They're very sought after.
Have a hard time seeing you not like this though, hard boot guys use these. Cause they rail turns
OSIN 3800 FISHTAIL 163CM SWALLOWTAIL 303/256/300...Dynstar...Classic...Vintage.

I got to demo the Darkknife, nothing to write home about.
On the Darkknife
https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

So far, I am intrigued by the NS Ripsaw and the Slash Aurora (had considered the ATV but the Aurora seems even better!)

Timmy, what about the Dark Knife didn't you like, or was it just not as inspiring as the Ripsaw in your opinion? (I couldn't get in to see the video you linked.)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> So far, I am intrigued by the NS Ripsaw and the Slash Aurora (had considered the ATV but the Aurora seems even better!)
> 
> Timmy, what about the Dark Knife didn't you like, or was it just not as inspiring as the Ripsaw in your opinion? (I couldn't get in to see the video you linked.)


Not quite sure exactly, but it just kinda felt limp.

I think I'm just not a fan of C3? It's like a watered down version of camber.
So much so, you can't really taste it.

I didn't not like it, but it did absolutely nothing for me.

Balistic from this forum just sold his DarkKnife & bought a Dupraz




I like how camber rides & I like how Rocker rides
Rocker & camber feels like the good things from each put into a board.

C3 feels like you've taken the bad things out of each of those style decks & made a deck with them.

Maybe not that bad, haha, just took em out & made deck without them.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm considering getting an aggressive directional twin board for charging groomers and carving.
> Requirements: excellent edge hold, medium stiff/stiff flex, moderate setback (no more than 20mm), twin shape.
> 
> I'm currently focused on the Lib Tech Dark Knife 158, simply because I'm used to Mervin boards, but I am open to other brands.
> ...


Regardless of whatever board you get, a 158 is too small.
You need something @ least 160 give er take. And don't be afraid of getting a monster, your not doin' corked 4200's, right?

Couple weeks ago, I went with a girl from my local facebook group.
I had never met her & had no idea if she could even snowboard?
The only board she's ever ridden in her whole life was her Sapient 144cm deck.
I told her to try my Dupraz, it's a 167cm board.
Almost a whole foot bigger than the only board she's ever stepped on.

She rode my D all day & loved it. hahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahha

I'm sure part of it was the Dupraz, it's a pretty awesome deck, but the point I'm trying to make is, the size.
She rode a 167, without any problems, not just that, but she loved it.
All chic's love ridin' my D. Fact hhahahahaha

167 probably sounds absurd to you?
It shouldn't.
For what you want to do, size is your friend.

Are you on Facebook? Check out the "Rad Air tanker crew"
Those guys are doin' what you want to do.
They do it on 200's & 202's


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I also liked the Ripsaw, don't have experience with the others you listed.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

if you alsolutely must have a mervin board then get something with c3btx (obviously). but you'd be better off with a stiff, regular cambered board like the rome anthem or the burton custom x


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

No, it doesn't have to be Mervin. In fact I think I want to move away from Mervin this time.

I liked the look of the Rome Anthem, but I'm still attracted to the hybrid contours of the NS Ripsaw and Slash Aurora for some reason.
Furthermore, I can get the Ripsaw at a reduced price on a ProDeal which appeals to my wallet.?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Everytime timmytard talks about boards, it makes me wanna try out a wide more and more. Are they more stable flat basing as well? Would make sense right


----------



## quicktime (Aug 11, 2015)

Something from Jones


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Everytime timmytard talks about boards, it makes me wanna try out a wide more and more. Are they more stable flat basing as well? Would make sense right


Dude, you don't. I have ridden a couple wides. It depends what you are doing. 

Long drawn out carves on groomers and going fast? Sure, they are fine. 

If you actually like to slash a board around at all, no.

I think a wide with great torsional flex would be fine. I rode a DOA, and a K2 Darkstar wide for multiple days. Unless you are hauling ass, it's not exactly fun getting edge to edge. The Darkstar especially. The DOA was more of a midwide, being 260 I think. Still, it was very noticeable.

Also, for me personally, I wasn't looking forward to spinning, because it felt like I had a blank strapped under my feet because it felt wide.

I am sure it depends on what you do, but if you buy a specific board that is tapered and directional for charging, you are going to appreciate the proper waist wide, and you will carve just fine.

*****

For a charger with some decent dampening, get an Arbor Iguchi. Finally rode that board, BLAST. Yeah, I now have two boards that are similar. I have a BSOD and an Iguchi. The Iguchi is much more stable, really quick edge to edge due to the the turned up contact points. It was an impulse buy after a demo, but I bought it. I think coming from Lib Tech, you will really enjoy the ride of the system camber for Arbor. Really damn fun board. Handles pow really well too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

What he said ^
Dont get wide if you don't need one.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would go up to 260. I'm on a 255 now and that's my limit.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> No, it doesn't have to be Mervin. In fact I think I want to move away from Mervin this time.
> 
> I liked the look of the Rome Anthem, but I'm still attracted to the hybrid contours of the NS Ripsaw and Slash Aurora for some reason.
> Furthermore, I can get the Ripsaw at a reduced price on a ProDeal which appeals to my wallet.?


if it helps, i have an anthem and it hauls ass and carves great. great board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I would go up to 260. I'm on a 255 now and that's my limit.


Waist width is nothing. Check the width where your feet go. Can you see the boards in person?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Waist width is nothing. Check the width where your feet go. Can you see the boards in person?


Unfortunately no, but I look at tip and tail width as well as waist width and board length to get a somewhat accurate visual. My 161 SL is 255 at the waist and 301 at tip and tail so I'd be looking at something just a tad wider, as my L/XL Contacts fit right to the edge but no problems with drag, just would like just a tiny bit more breathing room so to speak for my next purchase.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

RickB said:


> you may want a mercury


Is there a significant increase in stiffness from the BSOD and the Mercury? Torshionally being more important..

Capita website has em showing like very similar boards


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

more overall camber in the mercury, deathgrip... the bsod's rockered nose area isnt just a little, plus bit of taper

and lots of internet folks say that the mercury is a good bit stiffer. I have a bsod (have not ridden a mercury, bud did ride the bsod back when it had the same bend profile that the mercury has now) and its not a badass to the max, pretty playfull and fun, love it in pow. 3cents


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

OU812 said:


> Everytime timmytard talks about boards, it makes me wanna try out a wide more and more. Are they more stable flat basing as well? Would make sense right


Don't know if they are more stable flat basing? I never feel unstable, so I don't know?


All I know is, when I was picking boards from the NS lineup, I had long conversations with Vince.
I explained to him why I liked the wide models & he told me, he doesn't need to ride the wide models either, but he does.

That's coming from the mouth of the horse that's makin' these things.
That should tell you somethin' no?

F1EA is pretty good, but no offense big shooter, I can leave him in the dust anytime I feel like it.

Sorry big guy, it's the truth.


TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm just curious thats all. Its the same as wanting to try a camber board. More experience the better. Problem is where I live right now there isn't that much choice, small market.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Don't know if they are more stable flat basing? I never feel unstable, so I don't know?
> 
> 
> All I know is, when I was picking boards from the NS lineup, I had long conversations with Vince.
> ...


Ahh but you're talking about the NS lineup. In such case, going wide is no big deal because:
1. Normal width NS are not really that wide
2. Rocker. They will turn ok even if wide.
3. A bit extra float... the one charging profile (Ripsaw) does not really float much, so wide will help a bit.

But when you talk about the other more common charging boards out there... let's say Pick your Line, Arbor Steepwater, Ride Highlife, Burton Landlord, Jones whatever, etc etc if you go for wide without needing it, the thing will be a boat.

But yeah, if I was looking at NS, I would definitely consider Wide. Im size 10.5 boots... the 161 West X was perfect width for me.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Ahh but you're talking about the NS lineup. In such case, going wide is no big deal because:
> 1. Normal width NS are not really that wide
> 2. Rocker. They will turn ok even if wide.
> 3. A bit extra float... the one charging profile (Ripsaw) does not really float much, so wide will help a bit.
> ...


There's a very specific reason why someone with smaller feet rides a wide. The boat thing is aimed for people who can't ride, when you can ride wide has very little negative effect on smaller feet and is more a preference thing because of the benefit they get when they dig deep on their edges. Ryan Knapton rocks a wide deck with 8.5/9 feet. He won't ever ride a regular width board again, you can head over to reddit 
/snowboarding and ask him why.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 10.5 boots as well and like I said I feel like I'm right on the limit in terms of not being able to go any narrower so a little bit of room next time will be a good idea. Will most likely stay with NS.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> There's a very specific reason why someone with smaller feet rides a wide. The boat thing is aimed for people who can't ride, when you can ride wide has very little negative effect on smaller feet and is more a preference thing because of the benefit they get when they dig deep on their edges. Ryan Knapton rocks a wide deck with 8.5/9 feet. He won't ever ride a regular width board again, you can head over to reddit
> /snowboarding and ask him why.


ehhh
Ryan Knapton rides juuuuuust a tiny bit better than me  only a little though. Maybe his slight edge in technique makes up for anything I may be lacking when I ride a wide board. I'll probably catch up to him in 2-3 more days out though. When I do... i'll update. Wait for the update, sometime soon.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I have a 10.5 boots as well and like I said I feel like I'm right on the limit in terms of not being able to go any narrower so a little bit of room next time will be a good idea. Will most likely stay with NS.


Ahhh then there you go. Exactly same as my experience.

I would not go any narrower than what the Cobra 158 regular was. I briefly tried a 160 (i think) Proto and it was ok but pretty narrow as well. Rode a 161 West wide and it was great in terms of width..... so definitely look into wide if you're going to stick with NS. It will add a bit more stability and float, sacrificing just a tiny bit of agility. I guess the same kind of applies to Lib? they offer a bunch of mid-wides too.... probably for the same reasons. 

But for the majority of people riding other type of boards...... no need to go wide if you can avoid it. Unless you can ride like Ryan Knapton


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

F1EA said:


> ehhh
> Ryan Knapton rides juuuuuust a tiny bit better than me  only a little though. Maybe his slight edge in technique makes up for anything I may be lacking when I ride a wide board. I'll probably catch up to him in 2-3 more days out though. When I do... i'll update. Wait for the update, sometime soon.


I feel a bit sluggish on a wide as well, but I understand why some people prefer them. Some don't mind that little extra sluggish feel which is probably more negligible to someone that prefers that kind of riding. You don't have to be Ryan Knapton to enjoy riding a wide, you only really have to prefer it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I feel a bit sluggish on a wide as well, but I understand why some people prefer them. Some don't mind that little extra sluggish feel which is probably more negligible to someone that prefers that kind of riding. You don't have to be Ryan Knapton to enjoy riding a wide, you only really have to prefer it.


Yeah, there's preference for everything.... if someone wants to ride wide to go slightly shorter and avoid booting out.... that's perfect. But going wide.... just because.... I don't see the point if you can avoid it.

Let's say I'm 170lbs 10.5 boot.... I would go 156 Burton Custom FV, or a wide NS, etc. That'll turn fine and keep me from booting out. BUT if I went for a 159 Pick your Line.... I will not choose wide if I wanted to ride trees or keep it agile, and I would still prefer slightly longer than wider for going big lines or edge hold.... cause the longer one will also have more edge. So it's not a straight forward thing.

Hooray for gear-geeking


----------



## Wolrock (Mar 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Flow Blackout, Arbor Guch, Slash Aurora, or a Capita Nas.


Hey Nivek I cant decide between the Arbor Guch and the Aurora, could you please tell me which of these is better in pow, and which one u prefer?

Cheers


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ripsaw!!!! best board I have ever owned handles everything I throw at it and loves groomers. The board really does like to fly to.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> There's a very specific reason why someone with smaller feet rides a wide. The boat thing is aimed for people who can't ride, when you can ride wide has very little negative effect on smaller feet and is more a preference thing because of the benefit they get when they dig deep on their edges. Ryan Knapton rocks a wide deck with 8.5/9 feet. He won't ever ride a regular width board again, you can head over to reddit
> /snowboarding and ask him why.


Yeah, haha, I don't know who the fuck Ryan Nappytime is haha

But I can tell you, with 8.5-9 boots, & specifically choosing to ride a wide ass board.

He can throw down a vicious carve, in the blink of an eye. 
Like cut someone in half, if they were lying down in the middle of the run, vicious.

He can also stop & remain perched on a near vertical slope.
That, to me, is one of THE most important things.

If I skooch over to some thing, because from far away it looks doable.
Only to find out that, standing on the edge of it, it can't be done.

I want to be able to get the fuck outa there, not be forced to do it.

Mr Nappytime sounds like a fun guy to rip around with.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, there's preference for everything.... if someone wants to ride wide to go slightly shorter and avoid booting out.... that's perfect. But going wide.... just because.... I don't see the point if you can avoid it.
> 
> Let's say I'm 170lbs 10.5 boot.... I would go 156 Burton Custom FV, or a wide NS, etc. That'll turn fine and keep me from booting out. BUT if I went for a 159 Pick your Line.... I will not choose wide if I wanted to ride trees or keep it agile, and I would still prefer slightly longer than wider for going big lines or* edge hold.... cause the longer one will also have more edge*. So it's not a straight forward thing.
> 
> Hooray for gear-geeking


Will it though? 

I think that's debatable.

If you can only put your board @ a 45 degree angle before getting boot out.

Verses

Being able to put your board @ a 90 degree angle before you get boot out

Which gives you more edge *hold* not just more edge.

I've always ridden boards bigger than the suggested size for my weight, not by just a little either.

For 20 years I rode 165 give er take a cm, never smaller, but sometimes bigger. I owned a camber Legacy 174, an older one. Pretty sure it weighed more than me @ the time.

Excluding that one cause it's a wide model.
I don't think I had as much edge *hold *back then as I do now, riding almost exclusively wide models.

Positive of it.


TT


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Ahh but you're talking about the NS lineup. In such case, going wide is no big deal because:
> 1. Normal width NS are not really that wide
> 2. Rocker. They will turn ok even if wide.
> 3. A bit extra float... the one charging profile (Ripsaw) does not really float much, so wide will help a bit.
> ...



I was just going to post something similar. Why would the face of NS ride wide boards over regular waist? Answer is simple. Anyway you slice it, CRCs weaker point is pow, over RCR. So the wider the board, the more surface area there is for pow.

Same reason I like the T Rice better than the TRS for my riding. In pow, the board floated better due to being 258 at the waist. It's noticeable.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Yeah, haha, I don't know who the fuck Ryan Nappytime is haha
> ...


just an example


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> just an example


Ding ding ding ding ding ding.

We have a winnerrrrrrrrrrrrr.

You can not ride like that if you have toe overhang.

You NEED zero or very close to it, to dig trenches like that.

You also need to be close to that ability, to need a wide board.

Basically, if you're not getting boot out on your regular width board, then you are not carving deep enough to need a board that wide. 


TT

Edit

Just look @ the video before you press play.
Look @ the angle his board is @.
That is way past 45 degrees & I'm sure he can get over farther if he wants too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah you can get a deeper angle on a wide board. But the question is.... how quickly can you get to it. The normal width will be quicker, if you are both longer edge plus quicker, this is not bad vs stronger edge from the deeper angle on the long term.

I guess it's the question of 0-60 km/h vs higher top speed. Depends what you want. 

When I ride like Ryan K... I'll get a wide. I'll catch up with him hopefully by next sunday hehe


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yeah you can get a deeper angle on a wide board. But the question is.... how quickly can you get to it. The normal width will be quicker, if you are both longer edge plus quicker, this is not bad vs stronger edge from the deeper angle on the long term.
> 
> I guess it's the question of 0-60 km/h vs higher top speed. Depends what you want.
> 
> When I ride like Ryan K... I'll get a wide. I'll catch up with him hopefully by next sunday hehe


Does anyone buy a board to Eurocarve all day? If that is your game, why not get a hard boot board?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!
I go out for the afternoon and return to 3 pages of posts!
Nice!

I decided to order the Ripsaw. But in a regular width and a normal length for me (159).
I just wasn't ready to make the leap to a longer, wide board (yet), although I'm going to look at the specs on the wide one more time in case I can make that leap after all the debate in this thread.

Slash Aurora and Rome Anthem were my next choices, fwiw.

Thanks for all the suggestions gang.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww come on, at least go 162! That's basically a mid wide too.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Aww come on, at least go 162! That's basically a mid wide too.


This, a hard charger/carver you want to go a bit bigger, the extra length lends itself to what you intend to do/get out of the board, a 159 at 185lbs is basically a park board.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> This, a hard charger/carver you want to go a bit bigger, the extra length lends itself to what you intend to do/get out of the board, a 159 at 185lbs is basically a park board.


Respectfully disagree.
My park board is a 154.
I know what is my comfort zone and 162 would be the absolute upper limit. I didn't want to go that long with this. I guess I still want some easier mobility versus full out charger/carver.:embarrased1:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> My park board is a 154.
> I know what is my comfort zone and 162 would be the absolute upper limit. I didn't want to go that long with this. I guess I still want some easier mobility versus full out charger/carver.:embarrased1:


Yeh I get that, it's all preference, no one here will be able to determine what will suit you best better than yourself.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

GreyDragon said:


> Wow!
> I go out for the afternoon and return to 3 pages of posts!
> Nice!
> 
> I decided to order the Ripsaw. But in a regular width and a normal length for me (159).


how will you ever live without wide?! lolshenanigans

nice selection, ride on and prosper


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Aww come on, at least go 162! That's basically a mid wide too.





ItchEtrigR said:


> This, a hard charger/carver you want to go a bit bigger, the extra length lends itself to what you intend to do/get out of the board, a 159 at 185lbs is basically a park board.


I guess people overestimated charging/carving from the thread title...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ryan just put out this video review, he's rocking size 8.5 boots on a 30.5 waist width board. Yes those numbers are correct. His preferences are so far out of the norm he's had 3 different custom made boards, not exactly the guy to model your choices off. 






You hear that TT? 30.5 waist with 8.5s, you've got a lot of catching up to do >


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Wow!
> I go out for the afternoon and return to 3 pages of posts!
> Nice!
> 
> ...


if you live anywhere near mt bachelor i'll let you try out my anthem while i'm there next week.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Ryan just put out this video review, he's rocking size 8.5 boots on a 30.5 waist width board. Yes those numbers are correct. His preferences are so far out of the norm he's had 3 different custom made boards, not exactly the guy to model your choices off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guys the reason im gonna buy midwide board next year. His reasoning makes sense.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Ryan just put out this video review, he's rocking size 8.5 boots on a 30.5 waist width board. Yes those numbers are correct. His preferences are so far out of the norm he's had 3 different custom made boards, not exactly the guy to model your choices off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, he's a bit of beast, the concept still holds true for those that like digging deep and low on their edges. Unless your on forward angles boot out is a very real thing. But this only apply to those that really like to carve in this manner, thing is, not everyone does, mostly not everyone can.
So yeah by all means F1EA is on point for majority of people on the hill. 

I don't rock a wide, simply because a regular mid mid/wide like most compliments me more than a wide can.

Like I said there's a very specific reason someone who doesn't need a wide will prefer one.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I still think 159 is too small for your 185lb frame, maybe you don't carve like nappyTime?

But I can't see why you wouldn't want too?

Does that not look like fun?

Carving deep ass trenches like that?

I think it looks pretty fun, not from a "I think that looks cool"
From a "I think that feels cool" kinda perspective.

I think anyone who would *like *to do that eventually, should get a wide.

If you don't ever want to carve like that?

Well, that's your call. Seems odd to me why anyone wouldn't?




For the record.

I tried fruit boots yesterday, for the first time EVER.
On an Alpine board.

In my mind, I figured I would just get on it & ride off into the sunset, haha.

It was pissing rain, I wasn't sure if I was even gonna be able to ride this thing? haha

So I hike up a little ways, instead of taking the chairlift.

I told one of the workers there, I kinda hoped I wasn't going to hop on it & ride it right away, on this little dinky hike, cause if I was able to hop on it & ride away, I was gonna half to take the chair in the pissing rain & actually go do a run or 2.

Fawk, sure as shit.

I hopped on the fuckin' thing & started laying trenches, right outa the gate.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Dearly beloved..

"Here lies TT. He rode hardboots."


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> My park board is a 154.
> I know what is my comfort zone and 162 would be the absolute upper limit. I didn't want to go that long with this. I guess I still want some easier mobility versus full out charger/carver.:embarrased1:


K, I bet a million bucks, like me, you prolly wouldn't know you were riding the wide unless you were told.

Cause edge to edge I didn't see much, if any difference.

I bought what I thought & was told , was a Heritage 157.
Wasn't until after riding it a shit load of times I noticed it said 156.
Hmm, that's odd, it was supposed to be a 57?

Well yup turned out the reg width is 57, the wide was 56.

Fawk, I already thought 57 was too fuckin' small, 56 will be even worse.



What I thought was gonna suck, turned out to be my favorite board EVER.

Seriously, very minimal difference edged to edge, so much so I/you, I doubt could tell?

I'm not sure on the math part of it?
But my guess is.
you get more surface area losing 1cm length & going wider?

So with no difference that you can physically feel from the wider board edge to edge, that's the *ONE *drawback.


That's the only tick, on the negative side. Something you can't feel & don't notice the negative from.

Now on the good side.
You get more float, I don't care who you are or what anyone says.
Float is a big fuckin' deal, fact. 

Never Summers aren't that stiff, compared to some of the other sticks out there. I prefer a stiffer deck 
They charge harder. fact

The wider models are a bit stiffer. If charging is in the game plan, that's a good thing. 


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Wow!
> I go out for the afternoon and return to 3 pages of posts!
> Nice!
> 
> ...


Trust me, I know my shit. Fo Realz>

get the 160 X.

I used to ride big ass boards, still do on occasion but for daily drivers, I've downsized & gone with width instead.

I had a Chairman 164 last year, that has been my go to length for as long as I can remember.

After riding all these wide boards over the past year or two.
It didn't ride near as nice as the wides I'd been riding.

The wide Ripsaw is only 1cm longer, so still well under your 162 max size limit.
It'll be burlier for your buck 85 weight too.

The chairman rides a wide, I ride the wides, Mr Nappytime rides the wides, the people @ never Summer suggest to people, try the wides.

How are you not getting this yet?

Get the fuckin' wide.:|


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Yeah you can get a deeper angle on a wide board. But the question is.... how quickly can you get to it. The normal width will be quicker, if you are both longer edge plus quicker, this is not bad vs stronger edge from the deeper angle on the long term.
> 
> I guess it's the question of 0-60 km/h vs higher top speed. Depends what you want.
> 
> *When I ride like Ryan K... I'll get a wide*. I'll catch up with him hopefully by next sunday hehe


I believe that theory is flawed.

You will never, ever ride like that. Simply because the tools you are using won't allow you too. Straight up.

First you need to get the proper tools, then learn how to do it.
That's the only way.

There is no other way.

You can't learn to skydive without a parachute, using an umbrella to practice with, will not work. Fact haha.

You can't race motorcycles, practicing on a child's tricycle. Fact.

You can't dig trenches on a regular width board, it's the wrong tool for the job.

So, when I do, I'll get one of those.
Does not apply here. fact.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I believe that theory is flawed.
> 
> You will never, ever ride like that. Simply because the tools you are using won't allow you too. Straight up.
> 
> ...


Ehhh
No.

F1 drivers rode go-karts most of their lives 
NBA dudes played shoot in their homies backyard
etc etc

Pretty sure he didnt get to where he is now riding a wide ass board. First he learned the basics, then at some point the equipment held him back, then he got a wide, the he rode like that. And I'm pretty sure he'd ride just like that on a non-wide. Maye a bit less of an angle..... but still...


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

please dear baby jeebus switch to decaffeinated meth


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL!
Did I start a shitstorm or what with this thread?!

FYI, I cancelled my Ripsaw order.
I will first improve on my Lib TRS Firepower 159 before considering any new board, at which point I will consider a longer length AND width.

Cheers.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Ehhh
> No.
> 
> F1 drivers rode go-karts most of their lives
> ...


Both of those examples don't apply

Sure dudes played bball in their backyards, but this is an equipment thing.
They won't make the NBA playing bball with a racket ball.

F1 drivers drove go carts, but there is nothing they couldn't do in their go carts that they can do in their F1 cars.
Besides top end speed.

I'm sure Mr.Nappytime could ride obviously, but I don't think he got to a certain point, then had to go wide.

I'd imagine he got the wide board first, then learned how to do that.
You don't just all of the sudden throw down vicious people splitting carves.
First you need the equipment, then you learn how.

You can't learn how, if your gear won't allow you too. 


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> Did I start a shitstorm or what with this thread?!
> 
> FYI, I cancelled my Ripsaw order.
> ...


Write Never Summer.

Tell them what you would like to do on your snowboard, then tell them your stats.
Then buy the Ripsaw X like they say.

You may not believe me, that I know my shit?
But you would believe them if that's what they told you? Correct?

Outcome is the same.


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Write Never Summer.
> 
> Tell them what you would like to do on your snowboard, then tell them your stats.
> Then buy the Ripsaw X like they say.
> ...


LOL!
I didn't say I didn't believe you.

But I am going to hold off buying any board for the moment and ride the crap out of the board I have right now.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Write Never Summer.
> 
> Tell them what you would like to do on your snowboard, then tell them your stats.
> Then buy the Ripsaw X like they say.
> ...


You know your shit for you. I wouldn't believe them either. I like what I like


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> You know your shit for you. I wouldn't believe them either. I like what I like


Fair enough.

But, I'd imagine you prolly liked skiing too.

Until you tried snowboarding, the key being tried.

I ride tonnes & tonnes of boards every year. 
Not because I write reviews on them, because I personally want to know the differences between all these different varieties.

If you ride a 59 as your daily driver & you decide "I want a hard charging groomer carver" Buying it in a 59, doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Daily drivers are an all around board, good at many things, not excellent in any one particular area.

I can't make any of you'ze guys buy any particular board.

I can only tell you from my experience, how they will be.
That's my 2 cents.
My track record is pretty spot on though.


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> timmytard said:
> 
> 
> > Write Never Summer.
> ...


Exactly. The NS standard response is that board sizing is highly personal and depends on individual preference. 
And their starting point for length is the 'between chin and nose' method, so I probably wouldn't believe them either...


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

cancels internet service.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RickB said:


> cancels internet service.


Oh thank gawd.

You don't contribute anything useful anyway.

Good call.

Toodles.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Never liked skiing as a kid, under 8. I've only ever snowboarded in my adult life.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also if you ride a never summer 59 as a daily driver and switch to a blunt tipped 59 that's cambered and stiff you can charge hard on that effect edge gain just fine. In reality carving is more about length of effective edge and base profile more than overall length of the board. 

Don't act like your the only person that rides alot(at least relative to some others) or gets on different board profiles or brands. After 5 seasons of 150 plus days a season I'm having a weak season this year with only 30 so far....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Also if you ride a never summer 59 as a daily driver and switch to a blunt tipped 59 that's cambered and stiff you can charge hard on that effect edge gain just fine. In reality carving is more about length of effective edge and base profile more than overall length of the board.
> 
> Don't act like your the only person that rides alot(at least relative to some others) or gets on different board profiles or brands. After 5 seasons of 150 plus days a season I'm having a weak season this year with only 30 so far....


Honestly, I don't think anyone in here rides the amount of different boards & profiles as I do.

Except maybe the Bumlick Adventurer. He gets paid for it though, so....

Lots of you guys ride more days than me, I'll admit that.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> *Also if you ride a never summer 59 as a daily driver and switch to a blunt tipped 59 that's cambered and stiff you can charge hard on that effect edge gain just fine*. In reality carving is more about length of effective edge and base profile more than overall length of the board.
> 
> Don't act like your the only person that rides alot(at least relative to some others) or gets on different board profiles or brands. After 5 seasons of 150 plus days a season I'm having a weak season this year with only 30 so far....


Agreed, but if you ride a lib with a similar profile as the RipSaw.

You still think getting the same size board is appropriate?


 TT


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yo tippy maybe i was cancelling service because these other guys dont know jackshit like you. i'm super bummed you didnt get any footy of your first time out on a hardboot set up where you carved the world in half. damn, i hope i'm on the same chunk as you


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You've admitted to spending the vast majority of your time this season so far on the NS Swift.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RickB said:


> cancels internet service.


No refunds.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But, I'd imagine you prolly liked skiing too.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing I don't like about this theory.

1) Unless you are laying horizontal to the ground in a Eurocarve, the average person trying to lay a deep carve isn't getting much further than a 35 degree angle. You can do this on a wide, or do it on a board as narrow as your boot allows. Said another way, buying a wide and hoping you will lay horizontally to the ground requires a shit load of skill. If you've got a pic of yourself doing this, I'd love to see that, because 99.9% of this board can't do it, and therefore won't need the wide for that advantage because even with it, they won't be able to do it.

2) Wide long planks - these are built for busting crud and going straight in varying conditions with stability (if you don't need a wide). Many people want more diversity than that. They aren't quick edge to edge, they are good at short, quick radius turns, which many people like to do. These boards are good at one thing. As few turns as possible, and eating up terrain. When many people bomb a hill, they actually like to mix short radius and long radius.

3) Rider skill level. If you have great mechanics, you can get much more from a board that is built closer to your boot size than you can from a board built wider. It's basically training wheels. Aren't a great carver? Get a wide. Might get easier. Not great at handling choppy conditions. Get a wide for more surface area. Not great at riding pow? Get a wide, it's easier to float. 

If you can ride, dynamically carve, etc, the true response and benefits of having a board fitted closer to your foot size far outweighs buying a board that is wide to mask deficiencies. You don't have to always treat it as a missle. You can also treat it like a knife. 

4) NS. I keep seeing people saying to ask the "chairman". Shit, the chairman is pissing on his own product. He rides a wider board to mask the problems of his CRC, thus making it more stable and a better carver. Anyone who has ridden a diverse number of products knows there are technologies that you don't need to do that with to get stability and better carving, and still provide more pop if you are technically sound. I actually like some NS boards. Thought the Evo was a lot of fun, and enjoyed the Heritage to an extent. Hated the SL, liked the first year model of the Proto. I can say however, if I wanted a pure carver, I'm not going to NS for CRC. If I wanted a pow deck, I'm not going to CRC. If I wanted response and pop, I'm not going to CRC. These are many of the reasons I don't own one anymore. So suggesting a NS when someone wants a bomber that can generate a shit load of power from carves, it's not popping up near the top of the list due to the profile, and the way NS' are loaded with dampening which does effect pop. And yes, I admit I haven't ridden a Ripsaw, but I don't need to to know that my Arbor Iguchi is built to be more stable and powerful just based on profile....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RickB said:


> yo tippy maybe i was cancelling service because these other guys dont know jackshit like you. i'm super bummed you didnt get any footy of your first time out on a hardboot set up where you carved the world in half. damn, i hope i'm on the same chunk as you


Oh, don't you worry Bad RickyB.

I got me some footy, haha, come on, haha.

Having never tried it before, I had to get some. lol

Didn't know how I was gonna do? But I wanted to see for myself.

I only did 2 runs, it was fuckin' pissing, monsoon style.
But I got every second of it, right from the very first try. 
I didn't ride around & then press record.


TT


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

i know they gonna be as stone cold bad ass hell yeah and demonic as your other vids


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RickB said:


> i know they gonna be as stone cold bad ass hell yeah and demonic as your other vids


No unfortunately, they're pretty weak.
Conditions were shit, harsh blowing rain & fog.

Plus I don't have a clue how to set this thing up, to tune it into how I would like it?

Pretty sure its got canting, forward & back, plus side to side?
The boots are size 12, I wear a 9, haha.
If it were a normal board I would move th bindings closer to the front side edge to compensate, but what do you do when the board is only 6 or 7 inches wide? haha you got me?

It's not state of the art 2016 carving gear either, haha.
It's a SIMS alpine carving board, haha, whens the last time you seen one of those, haha never? haha me neither.

This setup weighs over 30lbs I bet, no exaggeration. 


TT

Edit
But I did take it through a moving slalom course, that was fun. haha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> You've admitted to spending the vast majority of your time this season so far on the NS Swift.


We had a massive dump over the Christmas holidays, I think it snowed for a good 7 or 8 days, non stop.
Culminating to about 8 feet? 10 feet? haha I don't even know?
@ the time, I could see 4 of the top 8 deepest snowpacks in North America.
From my house.:grin:

So, yup, I spent a lot of time on that Swift. Not all of it though.
I've gone through a HotKnife 54 meh, Dark Series 61Wide camber awesome, La Nina 59 meh, Burton Fish 56 wished it was the 60, might still have it if it was?, the Dupraz still comes every time haha, Got a Burton Sherlock that's been coming lately, hmm, I know there's more, that's just I've got off the top of my head.

I bring 3 boards every single time I go.
Solely because I've figured out how to get parking in the "GOLDEN ROW" 
The very first row, closest to the lodge. 
Every single time. 
You have no idea how awesome that is.

Those 8 days plus maybe the next week or so after that, 85% on the Swift.

Since then I've been mostly on the RipSaw X or West X both 160


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RickB said:


> yo tippy maybe i was cancelling service because these other guys dont know jackshit like you. i'm super bummed you didnt get any footy of your first time out on a hardboot set up where you carved the world in half. damn, i hope i'm on the same chunk as you


Well here you go Big Bad RickyB.

Fruit bootin' just for you, cause you seem to have a big hard on.uke:
Just don't touch me & we're cool.

Like I said, pretty weak. The footy that is, haha not the ridin'.:finger1:
https://vimeo.com/

TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, this thread has gotten a bit crazy. 

But it's also a coincidence about Donek being mentioned. I can't ride like Ryan Knapton (obviously), and will never be able to, but I also ended up getting a custom (no where near as custom as his) Donek this season as well. Mine was only "custom" in that it was a standard model they offer (Incline) but the length was not standard and I spoke with the owner of Donek and he chose the other dimensions based on our interview and my preferences. I did not get a very wide - 162 Cm length, 24.5 CM waist, 8-10M sidecut. 

I chose their standard graphics, which I really liked (you have a choice of standard graphics, both base and topsheet for any board). 

I have spent a lot of time on my own NS board (Raptor) and demoed two Chairman (160 & 164) and a Ripsaw (159) last year. I love all those boards and wish I had that same 160 Chairman that I tested last year. 

I got the Donek with the intention of it being a softboot carving board. I have not tried to ride fakie for many years now, so I have a directional stance: 30 degrees on front, 10 degrees back foot. I will keep my Raptor for an all-around board, but if $$ were no object, I would replace the 164 CM Raptor with the 160 CM Chairman I tested last season.

But, back to the Donek: this might be the most aggressive carving board I have ever ridden with softboots. I rode a Nidecker Predator with hardboots way back in the 90's for only about 3-4 days and got rid of it due to lack of versatility. I probably will never go to hardboots for various reasons. 

I don't feel that I have mastered this board yet (have only 4-5 days on it). I can see the point of going wide to reduce toe drag, though. I am on toeside edge at enough of an angle to ruin the ratchet strap lever arm on my rear foot (it gets caught in the snow and gets ripped back). I trim the ladder strap, but there is noting I can do about the lever arm to prevent this. Going wide would take some practice and like Ryan said in his video, he worked his way up to it. Everyone evolves into their own style of rider and he has gone in an interesting path. I don't think that riders should insist that everyone evolve along the same path that they have, though... 

I have evolved away from freestyle as I have gotten older, but don't preach to others to be that way. I think Ryan made a clear disclaimer at the beginning of his video to say essentially the same thing. He is an awesome rider.

Edit: this is a pic from the other day of the carve. The angle is enough top cause the toe drag. Interestingly, the snow on the downhill side was compressed quite a bit by the board to be very compacted. The G-forces the board can hold can work the leg muscles, especially my quads.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> Wow, this thread has gotten a bit crazy.
> 
> But it's also a coincidence about Donek being mentioned. I can't ride like Ryan Knapton (obviously), and will never be able to, but I also ended up getting a custom (no where near as custom as his) Donek this season as well. Mine was only "custom" in that it was a standard model they offer (Incline) but the length was not standard and I spoke with the owner of Donek and he chose the other dimensions based on our interview and my preferences. I did not get a very wide - 162 Cm length, 24.5 CM waist, 8-10M sidecut.
> 
> ...



Why yes, yes it did.:embarrased1:

It sure did go haywire. Gawd, why won't people just behave:embarrased1:.>
I watched the first short video, haven't seen the second one.

Could you move your rear foot closer to the heel side edge? Usually it's harder to to get that deep on heel side carves no? Or is that with duck angles that only applies? 
What about risers? Or trippy looking riser plates? No idea how they attach though, if you could use that or not? haha I'm sure you would know more than I about if you could or not, or any other options.

You don't think you'd try hard boots again eh?
I'm intrigued by them, it seemed easier to get locked in riding that Sims board.
Not sure why? Angles? Possibly the sidecut? No idea what it is but I'm assuming it's LARGE.
The stiffness? The boots? haha, I'll just leave out width cause that turns everything I've said to shit haha

That Sims was prolly similar to whatever you rode? Just being from a different era.
Don't you wonder what new state of the art hard booties & carving boards would be like?
Riding that Sims, just made me want to try awesome hard boot gear, that's set up properly for myself.

Could you please try & amuse me, if you ever get a chance to try a NS again.
Pretty please, could you try a wide one?
They aren't as difficult to ride as everyone is making them out to be.
The "getting used too" period will be 1 run, probably less?
You won't need/want such a long one, so nothing like 64, stay shorter like the 60 Chairman you liked.

See how civilized I can be.


TT


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

you know you bring any crap thrown toward you yourself right? 

i've never seen anyone post the way you do sometimes, 'fact'.
Trust me, I know my shit. Fo Realz

i appreciate the stoke level, but golly. 

it would be cool to see some non top of the head videos of your riding cuz i think it doesnt really represent the badassery of your skills. 
i think you're doing this but not sure









Fawk, sure as shit.

I hopped on the fuckin' thing & started laying trenches, right outa the gate.

now i know you think i'm being a dick and i am, but this is the internet and it is thunderdome. so sorry


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I'm considering getting an aggressive directional twin board for charging groomers and carving.
> Requirements: excellent edge hold, medium stiff/stiff flex, moderate setback (no more than 20mm), twin shape.


Why do you want to stick with a twin shape? A little taper is a good thing!

You know I'm going to suggest the Virus (Avalanche FLP AFT for those that haven't heard me rant for the last three years about it). So far it has the most edge hold of any board I've been on, and that includes a Kessler Ride.

I've recently bought a Volkl Coal Race to compare it to, but haven't taken it out of the wrapper yet.

Honestly, if you really want to carve/charge hard with traditional soft boots and bindings, this board will be hard to beat (yet I still enjoy it in steeps, trees, etc.)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RickB said:


> thunderdome.


hahahahahhaha 
lolz


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Could you move your rear foot closer to the heel side edge? Usually it's harder to to get that deep on heel side carves no? Or is that with duck angles that only applies?


I have struck a reasonable balance between heel overhand and toe overhang. I have also had issues with the highback cup hitting the snow and disengaging the edge due to that on heelside turns in the past. So I don’t always set the binding all the way to the heel.



timmytard said:


> What about risers? Or trippy looking riser plates? No idea how they attach though, if you could use that or not? haha I'm sure you would know more than I about if you could or not, or any other options.


The ones I have seen are mucho expensive and designed more for hard boots. I don’t really like the idea of attaching more junk to the board top make it a tank (weigh-wise) so not really looking at that solution



timmytard said:


> You don't think you'd try hard boots again eh?
> I'm intrigued by them, it seemed easier to get locked in riding that Sims board.


One (not the only) reason not to get into hard booting is that it’s yet more money and more equipment to pursue one aspect of a sport I already don’t have enough time to do as much as I would like. It might sound contradictory, but I don’t want to clutter up my life with un-ending amounts of “stuff”. I want more time and freedom to enjoy the stuff I already have..



timmytard said:


> Don't you wonder what new state of the art hard booties & carving boards would be like?


Possibly, but given the constraints of “real life” and what is stated above, not enough to actually do it. 



timmytard said:


> if you ever get a chance to try a NS again. Pretty please, could you try a wide one?


If I demo a Swift this year, I will see if they have a wide one. My Venture Storm feels wide (260 waist). I can’t keep buying new boards just because everything is not perfect with the ones I have, though…


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Unless you are laying horizontal to the ground in a Eurocarve, the average person trying to lay a deep carve isn't getting much further than a 35 degree angle.


I can lay down a badass CentralAmerico carve, flat out with an umbrella drink. It's something to behold.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RickB said:


> you know you bring any crap thrown toward you yourself right?
> *Of course I know this, I'm actually fairly bright. That's half the fun, no gotta be more than half 3/4's I'd say*
> i've never seen anyone post the way you do sometimes, 'fact'.
> Trust me, I know my shit. Fo Realz
> ...


*Oh, it's all good. I wouldn't have it any other way.
I live in the Thunderdome 24/7
Bwa hahahaha hahaha hahaha
FO REALZ*


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

deagol said:


> I can’t keep buying new boards just because everything is not perfect with the ones I have, though…


Finally came to this conclusion myself :embarrased1:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Beat that

https://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

TT: why are you never wearing your gloves ??? inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice to see that carving/race boards are still the shit, not as big as Europe but gaining ground, haven't ridden a race board since back in the PJ6 with hard shells days (early 90's), but that hasn't stopped me from looking, just the other day I was looking up carving boards and really liked the Kessler's.

Seriously thinking of picking one up for those stretches of no powder


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

wish i had been smart enough to keep all those old deck from back then. had a pj6 as well, good times.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

"_When you're on an alpine board, you're making the best turns in the world, period. There's not one other sport, even surfing or skiing, where you can pull that many g's with your head two inches from the snow._"

Jeremy Jones

But don't get me wrong....Still just learning and I am far from having my mellon 2 inches from the snow other than those times it is slamming into it :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> "_When you're on an alpine board, you're making the best turns in the world, period. There's not one other sport, even surfing or skiing, where you can pull that many g's with your head two inches from the snow._"
> 
> Jeremy Jones
> 
> But don't get me wrong....Still just learning and I am far from having my mellon 2 inches from the snow other than those times it is slamming into it :grin:


hehhe 2 in from the ground... riiiight before it's 0in from it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Carving with hard boots is a lifetime pursuit.... my second season of dabbling in hard booting has been pathetic.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

For those of you thinking of trying hardbooting get something 2004 and up. The shape and stiffness of the board in the 90s and early 2000 basically killed the sport. New shape and design are much easier to ride. Try to get something with a sidecut of 10-11m, boards with big SCR are like dogs: They can sense your Fear and they'll eat you up.

Curious about the darkside ? visit www.bomberonline.com

Snowdog get a qualified instructor. My 2nd and 3rd year were wasted trying to learn by myself and having friends giving me tips. Once I have spent 2 hours with an instructor and the next week-end I ripped 2 pairs of glove and 1 pair of pants. I was so happy :grin:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

F1EA said:


> hehhe 2 in from the ground... riiiight before it's 0in from it.


0 is the holy grail

http://www.extremecarving.com/forum/download/file.php?id=7651
http://www.extremecarving.com/forum/download/file.php?id=7652

Yes that is an heelside turn.
Ripping your pants used to be enough to get in the cool gang. Now the corner of your goggles have to be grinded off


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> TT: why are you never wearing your gloves ??? inquiring minds want to know...


Haha, I too would like to know why?
I think it's the stupid camera on my head.

I've trained myself to kill the video as fast as I can, haha.
I don't have an movie editor program, nor would I know how to use it.

I tether internet to my home desktop pc, from my cell phone.
Don't think I could download one without the connection getting interrupted?

So if they aren't short, I can't make em small enough to upload.

And that's why I don't wear gloves. Hahahahahaha


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I too would like to know why?
> I think it's the stupid camera on my head.
> 
> I've trained myself to kill the video as fast as I can, haha.
> ...


I always thought it was just you trying to be like Jamie Lynn.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I too would like to know why?
> I think it's the stupid camera on my head.
> 
> I've trained myself to kill the video as fast as I can, haha.
> ...





ItchEtrigR said:


> I always thought it was just you trying to be like Jamie Lynn.


but the answer makes too much sense, i like it tt. never let technology simplify shit. NEVER!



ZeMax said:


> 0 is the holy grail
> 
> http://www.extremecarving.com/forum/download/file.php?id=7651
> http://www.extremecarving.com/forum/download/file.php?id=7652
> ...


i bet you poor bastards hate it when it snows


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> i bet you poor bastards hate it when it snows


Nope...I just get on the Dupraz (like today) and ride pow.:grin:


hate snow...:facepalm1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ordered a Dupraz D1 6'+ 1/21/16 the board has not left France yet...Was scheduled to be in Colorado today.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered a Dupraz D1 6'+ 1/21/16 the board has not left France yet...Was scheduled to be in Colorado today.


I watched mine and the tracking never showed it leaving France and then suddenly, it was here in Idaho. I think the French UPS or whatever it is there doesn't mix well with North American carriers as far as tracking so it just might be there Monday.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Think your right.. 
It's listed as (The parcel has left the GLS location.)


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Once it leaves Europe you have to track it with whichever domestic company is being used. The same GLS tracking number worked for me with Parcel Force in the UK. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered a Dupraz D1 6'+ 1/21/16 the board has not left France yet...Was scheduled to be in Colorado today.


Serge broke his collar bone last week on his birthday.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Serge broke his collar bone last week on his birthday.
> 
> 
> TT


No excuse... hope he didn't break it on my board.. Since riding the Dupraz my snowboard quiver is in Swift decline...:laugh2:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> No excuse... hope he didn't break it on my board.. Since riding the Dupraz my snowboard quiver is in Swift decline...:laugh2:


Haha, yeah it's tough to get on anything else


TT


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> i bet you poor bastards hate it when it snows


Carving board for groomers and jello boots for fresh snow. Best of both world. In fact whatever the conditions are I'm always happy. That's what a quiver is for.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> I watched mine and the tracking never showed it leaving France and then suddenly, it was here in Idaho. I think the French UPS or whatever it is there doesn't mix well with North American carriers as far as tracking so it just might be there Monday.


Alpine you nailed it:embarrased1:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Alpine you nailed it:embarrased1:


Great, I'm glad you got it. 

BTW, call me Duke. its my name I have been called since birth and I tried to register as Duke but some troglodyte had beat me to it so i had to come up with another form of Duke...so that it where the Alpine came from.


----------



## ACE007 (Oct 2, 2016)

Also check out Salomon Burner, Swoard Dual, Prior ATV, Rossignol Strato, Arbor A Frame, Sims Daytona, Nidecker Ultralight, and F2 Carbon. If you are carving I suggest for your weight ride a 165-168. I am 5'10" 200 lbs and I ride a 171.


----------

